# GIVEAWAY: Pacific Laser Systems PLS 180 Cross Line Laser



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

I don't use one on a regular basis. Like all tools, I use what is needed. I use lasers to keep long runs of conduits and lighting straight, lay out can lights on the floor and transfer the locations to the ceiling, and keep receptacles in kitchen and baths level with each other so backsplash tiles don't make it obvious the floor isn't level.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

We use a laser at least a few times a month. When setting the boxes in a backsplash I will use the laser to make sure they all end up the same in the tile. I will set cabinets with it or at least use it to find out how flat the floor is. Shooting locations for fixtures from the floor to the desired ceiling location is much easier with a laser. We also install custom graphic murals and use a laser for setting the leading edges plumb as we go.


----------



## Mike-B (Feb 11, 2015)

How are you using a laser to identify low spots on the floor?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunicy (Dec 24, 2004)

I'd use it all the time. Tile walls for certain. Cabinets too. Chair rail all day.


----------



## Southbluff (Nov 21, 2016)

I loaned my laser level to a friend, and it came back broken. That was about a month ago, and I have only missed not it having twice. 
I mostly used it while installing cabinets. Ive got a drop ceiling to do in a month, so I think I should replace it soon.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Mike-B said:


> How are you using a laser to identify low spots on the floor?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Set it up as a reference point and take several measurements along the walls the cabs will be installed.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

all the time and for everything....the stabila only pulls to 12'-6" I think and man is it heavy. I have 2 older lasers but they aren't self leveling.


----------



## Mike-B (Feb 11, 2015)

Probably seemed like a stupid question... just thought maybe you guys had figured out something I overlooked. 

I have a red PLS 180 and find it to be a great tool. Its comes in handy for all sorts of tasks.

Setting tile courses on the wall, aligning schluter trim on outside corners, setting doors, setting windows, shimming multiple window sills to all match, setting head trim in an addition, plumbing walls, leveling first row of a garage door, laying out garage door track, setting control marks for pouring a basement slab, running water line straight, hanging a 3-panel painting on the wall, laying out receptacles/ switches. Great replacement for a string line in many situations 

It comes in handy nearly every day



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## millhouse (Mar 9, 2007)

Would use at least once a week for setting cabinets. Would probably find many more uses for it since it is small and easy to set up.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't really know the answer to either question, :blink: because I don't currently own a laser.

I've used large grade-shooting lasers when I was doing underground utilities, and I've used lasers for siding as well, which was very handy. 

But I'm sure I'd figure out real quick all the places I'd use this one. 




Delta


----------



## Jeosua (Sep 21, 2017)

I would use it everyday doing my bathroom tile remodels.


----------



## Juan80 (Oct 16, 2012)

Twice a week .
Setting cabinets and instal windows


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

This is a tool I use every day! I use it to plumb walls and set siding. I set cabinets and doors with it. It is one of my most useful tools. I have been eyeing that green one for a while now!!!


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Set electrical outlets.

Tom


----------



## B.Johnson (Sep 17, 2016)

A couple of times a week. Setting cabinets, tile, flooring, drop ceilings.

Much quicker and more accurate than a level and a chalk line.


----------



## RichVT (Feb 28, 2009)

I would use it at least a couple times a week.

Tile work, windows & doors, checking floors, cabinets, lining up electrical outlets etc.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

If there is a way to attach to the fascia to get a pitch I'd use it every time we do half round gutters instead of 4' level or a chalk line 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I have one and use it daily. Small enough for the toolbag, use it mostly for doing ceiling layout.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I would use to find the straightest path from couch to fridge.

Also tile layout, door jambs, ceiling lighting, picture hanging on long walls, cabinet installs, etc. It's even a fun way to find center point over a mantel while the client is observing.


----------



## TBM (Oct 13, 2016)

id use it everyday, I do alot of work with finished stamped and stained concrete floors. It be nice to layout interior walls so not to use chalk lines. Also with tile flooring. Squaring foundations, making sure shingles stay straight, siding, masonry, man how do I not have one in my toolbox already.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

I just used the 3 lasers I have on a bath remodel. Used a combo of cross line and dot to center a freestanding tub with chandelier centered above. Used them to line up vanity lights, cabinets, tile floor, tile walls and chair rail.

I sometimes find myself needing 2 cross line lasers. I use them often but at times a level and pencil is a better choice.


----------



## bbxride (Sep 15, 2016)

*how much*

would probably use it most everyday that I take measures


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Would use it every day laying out foundations and wall lines.


----------



## Hackattack (Dec 6, 2016)

I would use it multiple times each week. Installing cabinets, interior trim like wainscot paneling and chair rail, tile layout, framing basement walls, helping my electricians line up lighting fixtures, etc. The applications are endless.


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

I would use it 1-2 times a week, depending on the job. I love using as laser for setting cabinets and doing tile layouts. I've also used it for walls and running trim

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## carpentershane (Feb 9, 2009)

As a general carpenter and remodeler I would use it nearly daily... It is a fantastic tool to use from doing trim and doors to tile to decking and siding... A former employer of mine had one a PLS and we used the hell out of it. If I were to use it tomorrow, it would be used for tile layout...Next week? On a window job!


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

I use my lasers all the time. Once you learn how to use them to their full capabilities it's amazing how handy they are. Would love to try out a green laser to see how much better they are then my red ones.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

I use lasers every week, would love to have another one.


----------



## fred54 (Dec 1, 2010)

the outside sensor will be handy, I need to extend some outdoor drainage pipe before the winter. Great for drop ceilings. Once a week or so.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Even as a designer, I use a laser to see if a potential as-built model has a drop in the floor or ceiling that needs to be remedied before commencing with the regular work.

Andy.


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

I gotta say, I guess I need one to learn how to use lasers better! I have simply not figured out how to use them in framing very efficiently...I did love it on the last cabinet install, but a door jamb? I struggle to understand how you guys are using it for doors/windows (other than if you're keeping jambs at the same height?). I do also love the help in keeping tile lines straight too though!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I like using mine on tall walls to check how out of plumb they are.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

How often would I use it you ask?

If I had one of those when I first started in this business, I'd be retired and hanging out at the beach by now!


----------



## antonioooooooo (Mar 8, 2010)

I use lasers every single day at work. Steel stud is where we use different lasers most often. I use them to shoot square lines, and to transfer wall lines up. I'll use a point laser for setting corners on furring out columns, and a horizontal line to check floor variances to cut studs to level for structural mezzanines. I actually barely ever touch a bubble level.


----------



## Anthill (Mar 23, 2013)

As a one man band, I would use it several times a week. They work good in place of a snap line. Its often difficult to chalk a line on a floor by myself. They're super handy for interior framing and t-bar grids.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I use it on my sharks. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

I use my laser line for getting perfect slope on flat roofs. Never a puddle.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Like any good tool once you have I think one tends to use it more. Residing houses sometimes with lot of different levels and in and outs it would make things easy in setup . Also would be great when installing windows.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

It helps keep us level headed. :smile:


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

Every time I install one of these.....


















Layout is critical


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Since I didn't win...... I went and bought a new one. :smile:


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Tom M said:


> Since I didn't win...... I went and bought a new one. :smile:


Me too but I bought the PS4. Vinyl better get his or I’m writing a nasty email to the manufacturer.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Big Johnson said:


> Me too but I bought the PS4. Vinyl better get his or I’m writing a nasty email to the manufacturer.


Ownership was just acquired by another manufacturer from what I hear. So the company maybe in transition.
I have the 180 but it's stuck in fixed mode or something and I'm not sure I trust it. So that's why I bought a new one I was going to go with the green line but it was more money and it was not in stock so I just got another red laser.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Big Johnson said:


> Me too but I bought the PS4. Vinyl better get his or I’m writing a nasty email to the manufacturer.


It'll get here. Im not worried. Gift horses and all.

It'll be like a Christmas present.

Cricket's on it.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I think Fluke acquired them


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Tom M said:


> Ownership was just acquired by another manufacturer from what I hear. So the company maybe in transition.
> I have the 180 but it's stuck in fixed mode or something and I'm not sure I trust it. So that's why I bought a new one I was going to go with the green line but it was more money and it was not in stock so I just got another red laser.


Did you get another 180? I got the pls4 for the plumb bob. Works great for plumbing walls.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Tom M said:


> I think Fluke acquired them


About 7 months ago.

Tom


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Big Johnson said:


> Did you get another 180? I got the pls4 for the plumb bob. Works great for plumbing walls.


Yes


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Tom M said:


> I think Fluke acquired them


Yes they did.. another company bought out. I bet it's not longer made in the US.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I consider fluke a reputable quality product so it's not a step back


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Just thought I'd update this thread.

It arrived late last week, but I neglected to post about it. 

They sent me the green line unit. Very cool. I wasn't expecting that. I shot it across the house and it is bright as can be. The cool thing is you can set it in a corner and it gets the entire room.

My other cross line shows across most of the room, but always seems a bit wonky because it is a straight line going around a corner. This one is made for it.

I'll be putting it through its paces on a couple nutty window measurements I need to get done next week.

I know one thing already, it feels like a substantial bit of kit. 

Review to come.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

VinylHanger said:


> Just thought I'd update this thread.
> 
> It arrived late last week, but I neglected to post about it.
> 
> ...


Can beat a laser for a room full of windows or wrap around sills. Alignment is critical to a professional quality finish.


----------



## modbuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

*Pls 180*

would use this for post framing, setting electrical boxes mostly.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

modbuilder said:


> would use this for post framing, setting electrical boxes mostly.


I hope you win it:laughing:


----------

